# Help I want to save my marriage



## Ciao (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi

I'm new at this and sorry for my English but I'm Italian.
This is my story:

I'm married now almost 7 years and we have 2 kids 5 and 3.

Sunday my wife say that she is thinking about to divorce because she don't feel the connection any more.
I can't believe this I know that I make a lot of mistake and I didn't work much for our relationship she alway say be the man be romantic and surprise me but I never take her seriously until now I don't know if I to late to save this but I don't want to love my amore.

I really love my wife but I didn't show her that , alway laying on the Couch lazy and make a discussion for every think .
I'm a very jealous Person and I didn't give the space that she deserve I fell lost and don't know were to begin.
We still living together I'm try to change and I'm reding a book Stop your devorse! But I really don't understand why the writer say if she want to devorse agree with her and if she go on with it and we really revorse ... I really want to save this one of our last discussion was about that she wanna go out with a girlfriend and than sleep there, I say to her are out of your mind ..... I know that this is wrong more I keep her fast more she will try to go.

Please I need tips to save this not to make it wors so no spy think I know my wife she will never cheat ...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Go to Marriage Builders ® - Successful Marriage Advice and read about emotional needs. Men and women have the same needs but not in the same order of importance. What you do for her may seem like you show your love, but to a woman it doesn't. 

Seek to understand what she needs emotionally. Seek to become the kind of man who can meet a woman's emotional needs. Maybe it's not too late.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Ciao said:


> Hi
> 
> I
> Sunday my wife say that she is thinking about to divorce because she don't feel the connection any more.
> ...


----------



## Ciao (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't knowhow what to think to night I ask were are we and say I don't know ... Just gime me time don't push it.

For your info one of the think that I know 100% is that my wife will never cheat ... If she found someone else she will just end our maggiage.

It very difficult for me to understand all the signs... And after all of this she we should buy a new Bed for our daughter and pair her room.
So now I'm very Confused.


----------



## DesparateWife (Feb 7, 2013)

Ciao said:


> I don't knowhow what to think to night I ask were are we and say I don't know ... Just gime me time don't push it.
> 
> For your info one of the think that I know 100% is that my wife will never cheat ... If she found someone else she will just end our maggiage.
> 
> ...


It's hard to get a women back when you have lost her mentally but its not impossible. 

Honestly I think you should do the things you did when you were dating her that made her fall for you. 

Help her with house work and the kids with out her having to ask you. 

Set time aside to take her out on dates and have a baby sitter so that she doesn't have to worry about the kids. 

I know from my father that a mans way of expressing his love is making sure that the family has a roof over their head and providing what they need. But with a women it is emotional. What you need to do is reconnect with her emotionally. Women like to hear that you love them and that they are beautiful. The little things will always matter. From our point of view providing a house and things that we need is your job. Help her remember why she loved you so much in the first place. 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## nickgtg (Jan 11, 2013)

DesparateWife said:


> I know from my father that a mans way of expressing his love is making sure that the family has a roof over their head and providing what they need. But with a women it is emotional. What you need to do is reconnect with her emotionally. Women like to hear that you love them and that they are beautiful. The little things will always matter. From our point of view providing a house and things that we need is your job. Help her remember why she loved you so much in the first place.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!



You're exactly right. This line of thinking has put me in the situation I face right now.


----------



## Ciao (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Thanks for the tips, but is very difficult time ... I'm helping in the house and with the kids like cleaning and cooking sometimes but the problem is that we don't have a very good conversation I really don't know what to tolk about it ... Now she say or you wait gime time to think about it or you know witch answer I will give you right now .. I say take your time ... I was trying have a weekend away but she say I don't want that and yesterday she say if you really want to show me that you want to change ok the weekend without kids we are going to redecorate the house.. I really don't see the connection with my situation ...


----------

